# Notebook



## Malcorium (25. August 2012)

Hallo Liebe Gemeinde, 

ich suche für mich ein Notebook welches nicht all zu teuer ist. Das bedeutet es sollte in der Preisklasse so zwischen 700€-900€. 

*Was möchte ich mit dem Notebook machen*
Office Anwendung
Internet surfen
Bilder anschauen 
Musik hören

*Was für Spiele will ich damit spielen*
World of Warcraft 
Diablo3
Guild Wars 2
SimCity (Das Neue wenn es Erscheint)
Anno 2077

*Besonderheiten*
Es sollte schon eine SSD haben oder ein zweiten Festplatten Slot in dem ich eine SSD installieren kann. 

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden ob ein 15Zoll oder ein 17Zoll besser ist. 
Vielleicht ist ein 17Zoll in der Richtung besser da es besser gekühlt wird und vielleicht hab ich da mehr Möglichkeiten  eine zweite Festplatte zu installieren. 

P.s. Leider habe ich kein platz mir einen Desktop Pc hinzustellen. 
Ich hoffe die Information reichen damit ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben könnt. 
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir auch sagen welche Grafikkarte in so ein Notebook gut ist. 

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## fadade (25. August 2012)

Moin,

hier mal ein paar Vorschläge, Testberichte sind z.T. direkt auf der Seite verlinkt:
17":
Samsung 550P7C, Core i7-3610QM, 8GB RAM, 750GB, Windows 7 Home Premium (NP-550P7C-S02DE) - PC Games Hardware Online
Samsung 550P7C, Core i5-3210M, 8GB RAM, 750GB, WXGA++, Windows 7 Home Premium (NP-550P7C-T02DE) - PC Games Hardware Online
15":
MSI GE60-i547W7H (0016GA-SKU1) - PC Games Hardware Online (Zwar eher aufs Gaming ausgelegt, aber gerade deswegen wirst du auch genug Leistung für alles andere haben  )
Samsung 550P5C, Core i5-3210M, 8GB RAM, 1000GB (NP550P5C-T02DE/NP550P5C-T03DE) - PC Games Hardware Online
Lenovo ThinkPad Edge S430, Core i5-3210M, 4GB RAM, 516GB (N3B3EGE) - PC Games Hardware Online
Acer Aspire TimelineU M5-481TG-53314G52Mas (NX.M27EG.005) - PC Games Hardware Online

Soweit ich weiß haben diese Geräte keinen Platz für eine SSD, aber man kann sich für 15€ oder so einen Adapter nachkaufen, mit dem man statt des optischen Laufwerks eine Festplatte/SSD nutzen kann. 
Darüber hinaus würde ich dir dringend ein 15" Gerät empfehlen, auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einen 2. Festplattenplatz bei 17" größer ist, da man damit deutlich mobiler ist und die Laufzeiten besser sind. Das mit der Kühlung stimmt auch nicht; wenn überhaupt nur bei High-End-Geräten, die auch eine starke Kühlung verbauen.
Ggf. schaust du dich mal bei Schenker um, z.B. dieses Gerät: mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG A502 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6") mit einem i5 ist es eine gute Konfiguration.


----------



## kev2k (25. August 2012)

Das lenovo ideapad y580 könntest du dir auch mal anschaun


----------



## fadade (25. August 2012)

Aber nur wenn man nichts gegen Hochglanzoptik und ständig Fingerabdrücke auf dem Gerät hat: Test Lenovo IdeaPad Y580 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## Malcorium (25. August 2012)

Ich werde mit dem Notebook nicht soviel Mobil sein es soll praktisch den Desktop PC ersetzten. 

Das Lenovo ideapad y580 hat eine langsame Festplatte eingebaut. 
Die anderen Notebook schau ich mir mal gleich an. 
Danke für die Infos. 
Vielleicht habt ihr noch ein paar Tipps. Wie sieht es mit einem ASUS Notebook aus?


----------



## Malcorium (26. August 2012)

Was haltet ihr den von dem ASUS A75VM-TY085V. Der hat den GT630 eingebaut. Ist damit soweit alles spielbar?


----------



## fadade (26. August 2012)

Geht in Ordnung, allerdings würde ich dir für deine Einsatzbereiche ein Gerät mit i5 statt einem i7 empfehlen, da er genügend Leistung bietet und kühler+stromsparender ist 
Bei ASUS kann man üblicherweise die Takraten der GPU auch noch etwas anheben, damit könntest du - falls nötig - die GT630M auch etwa auf das Level einer GT640M LE bringen.


----------



## Malcorium (26. August 2012)

ich habe mich jetzt auf folgende Notebooks fixiert 

Asus N56VZ

oder

Samsung Serie 5 550P7C

was haltet ihr davon oder hab ihr was vergleichbares an zu bieten. 
Ich habe mich ein bisschen auf die Nvidia *GeForce GT 650M* eingeschossen weil ich denke damit kann man erstmal für eine weile die die Spiele spielen die ich möchte.

ist dein ein unterschied zwischen NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M 2GB DDR3 oder der GeForce GT 650M fest zu stellen?


----------



## fadade (26. August 2012)

Jetzt muss ich mal sagen, dass ich genau die beiden Modelle auch auf meiner bisherigen Suche nach einem mobilen Begleiter für die nächsten Jahre auch schon im Blick hatte 
Also das Samsung-Display soll einen ziemlich geringen Kontrast haben und beim Asus könnte die FullHD-Auflösung schon etwas sehr ungünstig auf 15" sein, darüber hinaus habe ich gehört, dass es bei manchen(!) geräten Probleme mit der Tastatenstabilität gibt.
Ich hatte bereits das Samsung-Modell in einer 15"-Version mit gutem Display und muss sagen, dass es ein Top-Gerät war, nur mir persönlich wurde es dann doch viel zu warm und die eingeschränkten Wartungsmöglichkeiten haben mich vom richtigen Kauf abgehalten. Wenn du aber nicht so pingelig bist, wie ich, dann ist es auf jeden Fall ein sehr gutes Gerät 
Falls du etwas mehr Geld hinlegen kannst wäre vielleicht auch das Samsung 700Z5C etwas für dich; die 17"-Variante in der C-Am-Ende-Reihe ist leider sehr teuer.

Den Unterschied zwischen GT650M und GT630M merkt man so oder so ziemlich stark, unabhängig vom Speicher. Darüber hinaus kann eine GT630M auch nicht ordentlich einen Nutzen aus so viel VRAM ziehen, da sie einfach *langsamer* ist.


----------



## Malcorium (26. August 2012)

Danke fadade für diese Information, 

nachdem ich noch ein bisschen gesucht haben ist mir folgendes Notebook aufgefallen ASUS N76V-V2G
Das ist ein Gerät was denke ich für mich in Frage kommt da es zwei Festplattenschächte hat und ich mir eine SSD installieren kann. 

Aber ich bin immer noch für jede Alternative dankbar.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n9nFY0k25CQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## fadade (26. August 2012)

Tjo, Alternativen < 1000€ habe ich auch schon gesucht ..... und für mich kämen nur folgende in Frage:
ASUS N56VZ
Samsung 700Z5C
Sony Vaio S15
oder halt ein Schenker-Notebook (müsstest du dir allerdings passen konfigurieren  ):
17": mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG A722 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")
15": mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG A522 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")

haben *beide *Platz für 2 Festplatten (was micht beim 15er auch überrascht hat!). Ich werde wohl wenn das15" lieferbar ist das mal ausprobieren

Falls es noch andere außer von MSI gibt bin ich auch für eine kurze Meldung dankbar


----------



## stadler5 (26. August 2012)

Also ich würde kein Schenker nehmen sind viel zu überteuert, und was man sonst so alles hört???

Das Asus N56VZ ist wirklich gut oder was auch noch gut ist wäre das SCORPIO II W150ERQ von Hawkforce


----------



## fadade (26. August 2012)

stadler5 schrieb:


> Hawkforce


----------



## Malcorium (26. August 2012)

Naja das Asus ASUS N56VZ find ich auch sehr toll aber mich stört das ich dort keine SSD also zweite Festplatte einbauen kann. 
Da hab ich dann bei dem Asus N76VZ mehr Möglichkeiten.


----------



## fadade (26. August 2012)

Je nach preislichem Unterschied kannst du auch einfach irgendeines der genannten Geräte nehmen und dir dazu noch einen kleinen HDD-USB(3)-Adapter kaufen 
Hier nochmal ein Test zum N56VZ: Test Asus N56VZ-S4044V Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Die beiden Asus-Modelle hätten im Vergleich zu Samsung/Schenker/... auch das bessere Soundsystem, falls dir das etwas Wert ist.


----------



## Malcorium (26. August 2012)

Ja ich weiß noch nicht wofür ich mich entscheiden soll 15zoll oder 17zoll. Ich denke ja auf eine 17ner kann man besser spielen als auf einen 15ner. Iaber ein 15ner hat mehr lifestyle


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. August 2012)

stadler5 schrieb:


> Also ich würde kein Schenker nehmen sind viel zu überteuert, und was man sonst so alles hört???



Wo sind die denn überteuert und was hört man sonst noch so


----------



## stadler5 (26. August 2012)

@=MR-C=KinG[GER]

Im Vergleich zu ONE, XMX, Deviltech, Hawkforce ist Schenker für die gleiche Hardware zu Teuer.

Ich habe mal bei Schenker in Leipzig gearbeitet und was ich dort mitbekommen habe ist nicht sehr Kundenfreundlich, wie dort über Kunden gesprochen wird.....oder Festplatten fallen runter und werden eingebaut...... Ram Riegel werden ohne Erdung angefasst u.s.w.

Daher bin ich etwas Skeptisch.


----------



## fadade (26. August 2012)

a) ich würde eigentlich immer nur 15" nehmen, damit ist man einfach mobiler, wenn es mal drauf ankommt. Einen 17"er bekomm man meines Wissens nach kaum in einen normalen Rucksack! Das mit dem besseren Arbeiten/spielen hängt dann tatsächlich von der Pixeldichte und der Fläche ab; je mehr Pixel, desto mehr kann dargestellt werden, je mehr Pixel auf kleiner Fläche, desto eher braucht man ne Brille um was zu erkennen 
-> Ich hatte bisher für Multimedia/Spielen immer nur 15" mit 1366x768 Pixeln und es war nie unangenehm oder so. Für die FullHD-Auflösung würde ich dir allerdings 17" empfehlen, denn die Pixeldichte bei 15" ist schon sehr hoch, sprich alles wird sehr klein dargestellt!

b) Alle Konfiguratoren sind im Prinzip überteuert^^
Wenn man irgendwo was konfiguriert ist es schon oft günstiger, kein WLAN, so wenig RAM/HDD/Laufwerke wie möglich zu nehmen und die separat irgendwo zu kaufen. Bei Schenker z.B. Aufpreis von 4GB auf 8GB RAM: 35€ kauft man den RAM-Riegel für ~21€ + 5€ Versand ist man immer noch günstiger dabei.

@stadler: Und ist die Umgangsweise mit der Hardware bei anderen Anbietern denn so anders? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Bei defekten, einfach zurückschicken, haben sie selber Schuld. Falls es da Komplikationen gibt, sollte man dann einfach mal "deutsch" sein und auf sein Recht beharren. Dann bekommt man am Ende vielleicht sogar ordentlich Schadenersatz oder keine Ahnung. Also sowas wäre für mich kein Grund.
Allerdings habe genau wegen sowas ich bei Schenker auch schon gefragt, ob sie einfach nur die Hardware + Barebone einem Kunden schicken und der das selbst zusammenbaut: Nein.
Das wäre so mein Wunsch ... wenn es das irgendwo gibt ....


----------



## Malcorium (27. August 2012)

Das ist doch bestimmt auch ne super Kiste oder? Halt ein bisschen teuer.
MSi GT70 GTX670M


----------



## fadade (27. August 2012)

Die GT-Modelle sind eben MSIs Spitzenmodelle. Wahrscheinlich hätte ich mir so eines auchschon angeschafft, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht schon auf max. 1000€ festgelegt hätte ...
Allerdings wäre bei dem Preis auch das ASUS G55VW einen Blick wert: Test Asus G55VW-S1073V Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests bzw eben ds 17"-Pendant 
Du solltest nur halt wissen, dass diese Kisten für stationäres zocken entworfen worden, sprich sie sind schwer, haben oft eine sehr geringe Akkulaufzeit und die tastaturen sind speziell auf Spieler zugeschnitten (das waren bisher auch so meine Gründe gegen so ein Gerät).

Da fällt mir ein, auf deviltech.de gibts ein 17"-Modell, was in einer guten Konfiguration preislich auch sehr attraktiv ist! Kannst ja dort auch mal etwas stöbern.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. August 2012)

stadler5 schrieb:


> @=MR-C=KinG[GER]
> 
> Im Vergleich zu ONE, XMX, Deviltech, Hawkforce ist Schenker für die gleiche Hardware zu Teuer.



One ist in meinen Augen der grottigeste Laden den ich kenne. Wenn ich schon sehe, dass die 'K' CPUs mit 'H' Boards bei den PCs kombinieren 
Schenker fand ich Qualitativ immer gut und die Komponenten sind passend. Zu den andern Firmen kann ich nix sagen.
Das mit der Erdung ist heutzutage nich mehr so wichtig wie früher. Ich hab schon oft meine HW ohne Erden eingebaut, passiert ist noch nie etwas. Früher waren die Bauteile wesentlich anfälliger.


----------



## Malcorium (28. August 2012)

also ich bin jetzt sogar schon bereit 1200€ aus zugeben. 

das Schenker A722 kommt da wohl auch in die engere Wahl. Nur blöd ist das es keine beleuchteten Tasten hat aber die Frage ist braucht man sowas eigentlich nicht, oder?


----------



## fadade (28. August 2012)

Nöp!
Ich habe mich bei meiner Suche auch etwas auf eine Beleuchtete Tastatur verschränkt .... dabei hatte ich seit meinem ersten Stück Technik *nie* sowas 
Das A722 wurde neulich auch bei notebookcheck.com getestet und hat sehr gut abgeschnitten. Dein Budget würde aber auch einene Blick auf die Pro-Reihe bei Schenker erlauben, die hat nämlich doch wieder eine Tastenbeleuchtung


----------



## Malcorium (31. August 2012)

So ich bin es noch mal ich habe jetzt zur Auswahl den 

Asus N76VZ  oder Schenker A722 welcher empfehlt ihr mir denn?


----------



## stadler5 (31. August 2012)

Na das Asus finde ich schon Solider.


----------



## Malcorium (2. September 2012)

@Stadler5 warum würdest du dich für das Asus entscheiden?


----------



## Malcorium (8. September 2012)

Hallo Liebe Gemeinde ich melde mich mal wieder zu Wort, 
Da ich immer noch keine Auswahl getroffen haben bezüglich Notebook, Hier meine Auswahlliste 

XMG A722 I7 oder XMG A722 I5 oder Lenovo Ideapad Y580 Wobei es mich stört das es ein Spiegel ist und zu guter letzt das ASUS N76VZ . 

Welches Notebook würdet Ihr empfehlen? Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen I5 und I7 stark? 
Danke für eure Meinung


----------



## fadade (8. September 2012)

Moin,

schon merkwürdig ... in etwa genau der Auswahl bin ich nun auch stecken geblieben 
i5 vs i7 merkt man als Normalo kaum, der i5 ist durch die höhere Taktung bei einfacherern Aufgaben auch schneller. Bei Spielen wie GTA4 oder Anno oder BF3 wäre aber ein i7 lohnenswert, der dann allerdings mehr Strom braucht usw. also auch Nachteile hat.
Ich würde es wohl mit dem ASUS oder Schenker mit *i5* probieren ...
Ansonsten ist das Samsung 700Z5C S03 m.M.n. auch sehr gut.


----------



## Malcorium (8. September 2012)

Warum würdest du dich für das asus entscheiden und nicht für ein Schenker a722?


----------



## fadade (8. September 2012)

fadade schrieb:


> Ich würde es wohl mit dem ASUS oder Schenker mit *i5* probieren


 
Ich hätte schreiben sollen:
_Ich würde es wohl mit dem von dir genannten ASUS (N76VZ) *oder *dem von dir genannten Schenker mit i5 (A722) probieren_

Pro-ASUS:
- schickes Design
- CPU-Leistung
- Soundqualität
- Displayqualität
- Tastaturbeleuchtung (nettes Feature, aber irgendwie auch unnötig, wenn ich mal genauer drüber nachdenke ^^)

Contra-ASUS:
- Temperatur
- z.T. Probleme mit der Tastaturstabilität (wobei das wohl auch jeder anders wahrnimmt)
- Akkulaufzeit könnte höher sein

Pro-Schenker:
- konfigurierbar
- Grafikleistung
- sehr stabiles und funktionelles Gehäuse (Extratasten, Kühlsystem, Wartungs/Aufrüstmöglichkeiten ....)

Contra-Schenker:
(- schlichtes Design (hängt wieder von den Vorlieben des Einzelnen ab))
(- keine Tastaturbeleuchtung (ist ja auch eigentlich nicht nötig))
- ???

Jetzt mal nur auf die Geräte bezogen und nixxx mit Support und Freundlichkeit und was auch immer die Anbieter betrifft!
So schauts im Moment in meinem Brain.exe aus 

Ich bin halt auch ein bisschen verunsichert, das ich bisher noch gar keine richtigen Nachteile vom Schenker gefunden habe ... und das glaube ich fast nicht, dass es "perfekt" ist


----------



## Malcorium (8. September 2012)

Danke so denke ich genauso. I bei mir kommt aber noch hin zu ds ich am überlegen bi ob auch ein 15zoll reicht oder ob es unbedingt ein 17zoll sein muss. I zu mindestens bin ich glücklich das ich nicht mit dem Problem allein da steh.


----------



## fadade (9. September 2012)

Moin,

tjoho ... ich wär fast glücklich wenn nur du das Problem hättest und ich nicht mehr  
15" ist zwar kleiner und bietet einige Vorteile, aber z.B. soll das 15"-Schenker-Modell durch so eine leichte Gummierung der Handballenauflage die Gleiteigenschaften des Touchpads recht stark ins negative ziehen, außerdem soll das display vom 17" besser sein. Ähnliches habe ich von meinem bisher-favouriten bei Samsung gehört und zudem wird manchmal nicht so starke Hardware wie bei 17" verbaut.
Deswegen bin ich schon am überlegen, ob ich nicht lieber ein 17"er nehme ... die sind etwa 4cm breiter und bieten dann halt mehr Vorteile (wenn auch eine eingeschränktere Mobilität) ..... möööönsch, ich tu jetzt kurz die Augen schließen und wenn ich sie wieder aufmache *will ich irgendwo eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau!!! Und zwar pronto!!!* 

Edit .. da könnten wa ma meine pro-con-liste noch jeweils um die 17"er erweitern


----------



## stadler5 (9. September 2012)

Es ist schon fast eine Glaubensfrage ob 15 oder 17 zoll.

Ich hatte mit 18,4 zoll angefangen(Acer 8935G) danach ein 17 zoll (MSI GT783) und nun drei 15er.

Und ich muß sagen,das mir die 15 zoll besser gefallen auch zum rumtragen in der Wohnung oder Garten und auch zum Zocken reicht es. 
Muß es mal größer sein schließe ich ein HDMI Kabel an den UD55.... und zocke da.


----------



## Malcorium (9. September 2012)

Also da muss ich dir ja bezüglich 15zoll recht geben. Ich war gestern im Media Markt da hab ich mir so die Unterschiede zwischen 17und 15 Zoll angeschaut und ich muss schon zu geben die 15zoll haben mir schon besser gefallen. Nur hab ich was angst wenn ich mir ein 15zoll hole das mir das Bild zu klein ist und das die kleinen teile mehr Wärme erzeugen und das Notebook schneller kaputt geht

Fadade deine Liste ist auf jeden Fall super.


----------



## stadler5 (9. September 2012)

z.b bei den MSI Barbone gibt es zwischen den Kühlsystemen im 17er und dem 15er keinen Unterschied

MSI GT70 puts SSD RAID 0 on a new laptop | GADGETZ NEWS


----------



## fadade (9. September 2012)

Die Kühlsysteme werden z.B. bei Schenker oder auch ASUS (innerhalb einer Serie) zwischen den versch. Größen auch wenig verändert. Das ist also garnicht mal so selten, vor allem da durch den "einzelnen" Entwurf pro Serie Kosten gespart werden.
Das mit der Größe/Auflösung bei 1x" war bisher auch mein stärkster Kritikpunkt.
15" ist mein persönlicher Favourit, aber die Auflösung von 1366x768 wie sie noch häufig verwendet wird ist mir inzwischen fast zu wenig. Allerdings kann ich mit Full-HD auf 15" auch wenig anfangen, da ich dann eine Lesebrille bräuchte (  ) oder die Schriftgröße anpassen muss, was *erfahrungsgemäß *(haben wir am HTPC machen müssen) häufig alles nur schlimmer macht.
Und nur wenige Geräte bieten überhaupt die Möglichkeit 1600x900 nativ zu nutzen 
Unter anderem sind das eben das Schenker A522 (was irgendwie am Gehäuse nicht so toll sein soll) und das Samsung 700Z5C. Die MSI-Geräte meide ich allerdings auch, da ich gerne eine große Enter-Taste hätte um darauf auch ordentlich arbeiten zu können.

Also wie gesagt, die letzten Stunden hatte ich meine Augen zu und wenn ich sie demnächst öffne *will ich irgendwo eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau!!! Und zwar pronto!!!*


----------



## Malcorium (9. September 2012)

Mh das sind ja eigentlich alles super Argumente für einen 15zoll. Sobald du was gefunden hast Fadade kannst ja mal ne Info geben ich werde auch mal weiter schauen was ich nehmen werde.


----------



## Malcorium (11. September 2012)

Morgen, 

ich schau mich gerade auf Notebooksbilliger um und da springt mir ein Notebook von NBB auf dem Bildschirm kennt jemand diese Notebook. Von Design sehen sie aus wie von Medion finde ich.


----------



## stadler5 (11. September 2012)

Das ist das 17 zoll MSI Barbone, wie bei Hawkforce, Medion u.s.w


----------



## Malcorium (11. September 2012)

Und sind die zu empfehlen, die scheinen ja was günstiger zu sein als Asus und Schenker


----------



## fadade (11. September 2012)

Jep, sind auch sehr gute Barebones! haben vielleicht mal hier und da nicht nanometer-genaue Gehäuse  aber der Rest ist wirklich Top (Stabilität, Temperatur, Design, ...).
Nur beim Display muss man ein bisschen aufpassen, da andere Anbieter halt auch andere Displays verbauen, da müsstest du dich vorher vielleicht informieren, wenn du da penibel bist


----------



## qwerqwer99 (12. September 2012)

Vorschläge:
- Asus N56VZ
- Samsung 550P5C
- Samsung 700Z5C
- Sony SVS15
- Asus Zenbook U500 (Mein Favorit)

Alle sind gamingtauglich, haben aber den Fokus eher auf Mobile Entertainment.


----------



## Malcorium (13. September 2012)

Das Asus Zenbook U500 sieht schon sehr nett aus. Cooles teil. Aber ich denke der Preis wird da bei ca. 2000€ liegen. Aber wir lassen uns überraschen. 
Naja das Notebook sollte ein Alleskönner sein.  Ich spiele ein wenig meistens nur die Spiele dich ich am Anfang erwähnt habe und natürlich auch bisschen Musik hören usw. 
@F a D a D e und hast du dich schon entschieden, was dir zusagt und kaufen wirst?


----------



## fadade (13. September 2012)

Nope, ich hänge immer noch zwischen Schenker 15", Samsung 700Z5C, ASUS N56VZ ...
Aber ich habe ja prinzipiell auch noch 3 Wochen Zeit bis ich die Entscheidung feddich haben muss^^

Wenn du mit 17" leben kannst, wird wohl das Schenker A722 eine sehr gute Wahl sein, die qualitativ kaum zu überbieten ist.
Falls du dann doch mehr Wert auf Office/Multimedia und gelegentliches spielen setzt würde ich (wegen den "Zusatzfeatures") eher das AsUS 17 oder 15" nehmen


----------



## stadler5 (16. September 2012)

Nehme lieber das ASUS N56VZ ein bekannter hat es sich am Freitag geholt ist recht flott und leise, das Display ist auch gut aber nicht entspiegelt.

Das NB ist von der Qualität  besser als das Schenker und nicht so Teuer.


----------



## mySN.de (17. September 2012)

XMG A722 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")
• 43,9cm (17.3") Full-HD (1920*1080) Non-Glare
• *NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M 2048MB GDDR5*
• Intel Core i7-3610QM - 2,30 - 3,30GHz 6MB 45W "Ivy Bridge"
• 8GB (2x4096) SO-DIMM DDR3 RAM 1600MHz CORSAIR Vengeance
• 750GB / 8GB SATA-III SSH 7200U/Min *Seagate Momentus XT* 7200.1 (ST750LX003)
• DVD SATA Multinorm Brenner
• Intel Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (inkl. Bluetooth)
• Basis-Garantie: 24M. Pickup&Return | 6M. Sofort-Reparatur -DE
• Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit deutsch
• Microsoft Office 2010 Starter
• Tastatur DEUTSCH

1.186,00 €

Zum Vergleich dazu dieses Angebot.

Fazit: für nur 8€ mehr bekommt man beim XMG A722 die bessere Grafikkarte und die bessere Festplatte.


----------



## stadler5 (17. September 2012)

Dafür ist aber der Sound beim Asus um Welten besser Bang & Olufsen ICEpower & Sonic Master Soundsystem mit externem Subwoofer.

Da hat dir Mysn das teuerste Asus rausgesucht..........ja ja

ASUS - Business N56VZ S4044V - 15.6" Notebook - Core I7 CORE I7 3610QM / 2.3 ... - Yopedo.de

hier das Asus für 1047,90 Euro so sind es nicht 8 euro sondern 150 euro ( ein Schelm der Böses dabei denkt.)


----------



## mySN.de (17. September 2012)

Dein Yopedo-Link verweist auf "Senzidoo", einen Online-Shop der bei Trustpilot gerade einmal 7.5 von 10 Punkten hat:
senzidoo.de Bewertung | Kundenbewertungen von senzidoo.de

Willst du diesen Händler ernsthaft als Preis-Referenz heranziehen?

Beim Sound-System von Bang und Olufsen hast du natürlich recht, aber andererseits ist der Sound vom XMG A722 (hergestellt vom japanischen Traditionsunternehmen ONKYO) auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Aufgrund des fehlenden Resonanzkörpers und der kleinen Membranen wird aber ein Notebook-Soundsystem sowieso niemals mit einer ordentlichen Anlage oder guten Kopfhörern mithalten können - von daher ist die Diskussion rein akademisch.

Es bleibt also bei der besseren Grafikkarte und der besseren Festplatte im XMG A722.

Interessanterweise hast du das gleiche Barebone (W370ET) an anderer Stelle bereits empfohlen - natürlich bei deinem Stammhändler.


----------



## stadler5 (17. September 2012)

Mir ging es um den Preis......

ASUS N56VZ-S4044V (90N9IC442N2811VL151) Schwarz/Silber - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

Schaue mal hier selbst bei Amazon(die schon Teuer sind) ist das ASUS günstiger oder hat der Shop auch keine Referenz für euch.
Es gibt halt auch noch andere Shops die billiger sind.

Aber es ist zwar die bessere Grafik bei euch, aber einfach zu Teuer. Oder einfach mal ein Scorpio auch mit GTX660m bei Hawkforce anfragen und ein Angebot einholen ist bestimmt billiger als bei Mysn. Oder Bei One schauen.


----------



## mySN.de (17. September 2012)

Dein letzter Link verweist nicht auf Amazon, sondern auf Amazon Market und dort auf den durchaus renommierten Händler "BoraComputer". Da sind wir allerdings bereits bei 1.106,21 € und somit nur noch 80€ vom besser ausgestatteten XMG A722 entfernt.

Es bleibt dabei: deine Aussage "Schenker = teuer" entspricht einfach nicht den Tatsachen.
Irgendwelche Sonderbehandlungen bei dir freundlich gesinnten Händlern zählen da leider nicht.


----------



## stadler5 (17. September 2012)

Dann nehmen wir mal One Gaming Notebook K73-2O SE by: One - ONE Computer Shop

mit der Konfig wie bei euch ist es günstiger 1058,97


----------



## Malcorium (19. September 2012)

Ihr seit mir ja zwei, 

@stadler5 wie ich es aus anderen Beiträgen heraus gelesen habe hast du ein Praktikum bei Schenker Notebook gemacht da hast du einiges erlebt. Da finde ich es super das du dieses auch berichtest wie es so gelaufen ist. Aber ich kann dir sagen es ist bei anderen Firmen nicht anderes. Wie die mit der Ware der Kunden um gehen oder gar über den Kunden sprechen. Es ist in jedem Unternehmen so ob es Versandhäuser, Krankenkassen, Ämter und andere Dienstleistungsunternehmen sind. Es wird über all über den Kunden hergezogen. In Großunternehmen schlimmer als im so einem klein Unternehmen oder im Einmann Betrieb. 

Es kommt auch nicht darauf an wieder das Unternehmen über den Kunden spricht, es kommt auf den Service an. 

@mySN.de Ich finde es gut da sich ein Unternehmen wie Schenker Notebook hier in Forum Präsentiert und auch Rat und Tat dem User zur Seite steht. Herzlich Willkommen in den neuen Medien . Ich muss aber Stadler5 auch recht geben Schenker Notebook sind nicht gerade die günstigen Notebooks auf dem Markt. Daher überlegt man, also ich mach das so, zwei mal ob ich mir ein Notebook von Schenker kaufe oder nicht.

Was ich blöde finde und ich denke da können mir einige User mir zu stimmen ist. Das ich die Notebook mir nicht irgendwo mal in meiner nähe anschauen kann. Ich muss immer erst Bestellen und dann Bezahlen und dann kann ich es mir Anschauen und wenn mir das Notebook nicht gefällt muss ich es wieder zurück schicken und dann geht der gleiche Spass von vorn los. Ob mann dann sein Geld wieder bekommen das weiss man auch nicht und daher ist man/ ich Unschlüssig was man macht. 

Ich werde mich zwischen folgenden drei Notebooks wohl entscheiden 

Asus N56VZ (Und ich werde es mir wenn nur bei Amazon Bestellen und nicht über den Marktplace)

Lenovo IDEPAD Y580

Schneker XMG P502 Pro

für mich sind die Grafikkarten auch was entscheiden aber ich denke nicht das es ein großen Unterschied zwischen der Gt650 und der GTX660m gibt.


----------



## fadade (19. September 2012)

jaja ... die Stadler-Schenker-Battle 

@Malcorium: Also das Y580 wäre zwar etwas günstiger und bietet auch eine gute Hardwareausstattung, nur würde ich es dir allein wegen dem Display nicht empfehlen, da beide anderen Geräte sehr viel bessere haben. Darüber hinaus wirst du dort auf den glänzenden Oberflächen (~90% des Geräts^^) schnell Dreck/Fingerabdrücke etc. sehen; da wäre also öfter putzen für eine anständige Repräsentation angesagt 

Wäre für dich jetzt eigentlich noch 17" in Ordnung? Dann wäre statt dem N56VZ ggf. noch das N76VZ empfehlenswert(er) --> geringfügig bessere Akkulaufzeit, bleibt kühler, 2 HDDs finden Platz.

Ansonsten ... sach bescheid wie du dich entschieden hast


----------



## Malcorium (20. September 2012)

F a D a D e Ich denke das ich mich für ein 15" entscheiden werden. Einfach aus diesem Grund ich arbeite zur Zeit mit einem Netbook 13" ist schon ganz schön klein. Meine Freundin hat ein Notebook mit 17" der ist riesig, daher werde ich mich für ein 15" Entscheiden ein gesundes Mittelmaß . 
Wenn ich mich für das N56VZ entscheiden werden dann nur mit der Option Laufwerk entfernen und dafür die HDD rein und da wo die HDD drin steckt kommt eine SSD rein. Zum Glück fahre ich nächste Woche in den Urlaub daher werde ich mich vorher auch nicht entscheiden aber vielleicht hast du dich ja dann schon entschieden . Ich bin genau so unschlüssig wie du 

Merkt man den Leistungsunterschied zwischen einer GTX660 oder GTX 670 mit 1,5GB Arbeitsspeicher und der GTX 670 mit 2GB Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## stadler5 (20. September 2012)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Einen Leistungsunterschied besteht schon 10-15 % sind es in etwa. Aber der Unterschied von 1,5 oder 2 GB VRam merkt man nicht.

Da ist die Speicherbandbreite schon entscheidender GTX670= 192   und GTX660m= 128


----------



## Malcorium (27. September 2012)

Und F a D a D e hast du dich schon für ein Notebook entschieden?


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (27. September 2012)

Malcorium schrieb:


> ...Ich muss aber Stadler5 auch recht geben Schenker Notebook sind nicht gerade die günstigen Notebooks auf dem Markt. Daher überlegt man, also ich mach das so, zwei mal ob ich mir ein Notebook von Schenker kaufe oder nicht...


Bei Schenker hast du imho ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis.
Niemand hat etwas zu verschenken und (nur beispielhaft) bei günstigeren Acer-Notebooks wurde dann an einigen Stellen gespart (Stichwort Display, zu klein dimensionierte Kühlung, etc.).



Malcorium schrieb:


> Was ich blöde finde und ich denke da können mir einige User mir zu stimmen ist. Das ich die Notebook mir nicht irgendwo mal in meiner nähe anschauen kann. Ich muss immer erst Bestellen und dann Bezahlen und dann kann ich es mir Anschauen und wenn mir das Notebook nicht gefällt muss ich es wieder zurück schicken und dann geht der gleiche Spass von vorn los. Ob mann dann sein Geld wieder bekommen das weiss man auch nicht und daher ist man/ ich Unschlüssig was man macht.



Fernabsatzgesetz: Du hast 14 Tage Rückgaberecht, wenn du ein Produkt online kaufst und es pfleglich behandelst. Ausnahmen mal außen vor (Hygieneartikel, Lebensmittel ).

Ansonsten habe ich in München z.B. einen Notesbooksbilliger-Store, da kann ich mir einige Notebooks von Schenker anschauen und mir einen Eindruck von den Barebones machen .
Deine Wunsch-Konfiguration kannst du dir ja dann bestellen...


----------



## fadade (27. September 2012)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Fernabsatzgesetz: Du hast 14 Tage Rückgaberecht, wenn du ein Produkt  online kaufst und es pfleglich behandelst.


 Davon habe ich auch schon oft Gebrauch gemacht, sofern es sich nicht vermeiden ließ, und hat bisher immer noch die Entscheidung beeinflusst/bekräftigt! 

Jop, hab ich jetzt doch für ein günstigeres Schenker (A722) entschieden. Zwar zogge ich einfach nicht mehr so viel, aber ich hoffe dort kann ich genauso gut drauf arbeiten wie auf nem ASUS N76VZ (welches teurer ist und weniger Leisung bietet - man nimmt _was man nehmen muss_  ).


----------



## Malcorium (27. September 2012)

Hey super vielleicht kannst du mir ja mal ein paar Bilder zukommen lassen über dein Notebook. 
Konntest du bis jetzt gute Erfahrung sammeln mit dem A722?


----------



## fadade (27. September 2012)

ööööhhmmmm... jein. Also dazu müsste es ja erstmal da sein^^
Das P502 hat mir dann nämlich doch zu lange in der Bestellung gebraucht, also _changed_.
Wie hier beschrieben: Kurz-Test Schenker XMG A722 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests werde ich hoffentlich viele gute Erfahrungen sammeln


----------



## Malcorium (18. Oktober 2012)

Hi F a D a D e, wie sieht es bei dir aus hast du dich schon entschieden? Ich werde mich für das Schenker P502 entscheiden.


----------



## fadade (18. Oktober 2012)

Schenker A722 wollt ich jetzt nehmen, aber da ich gelesen habe, dass die Beschriftung der Tasten sehr schnell abblättert: ASUS N56VZ in der neuen Version mit weniger Mängeln und Win8 (aber auf letzteres kann ich auch gerne verzichten  )
_Mann ey .. das war ne schwere Geburt ^^_


----------



## Malcorium (19. Oktober 2012)

Neue Version vom ASUS N56VZ wo hast du die denn gesehen oder wann kommt es raus? 
Also du bist dir auch noch nicht schlüssig .

Schön zu sehen, dass man nicht allein auf der Welt ist


----------



## fadade (19. Oktober 2012)

Auf notebooksbilliger.de gibts z.B. nur noch die neue Version. Also da einfach aufs N56VZ gehen und das ist schon das Neue (obs bei N76VZ für ~100€ so ist weiß ich nicht).

Tjaaaaaaaaa, also ich bin mir eigentlich zu 95% schlüssig jetzt. Ich habe jetzt eigentlich nur noch ein Problem damit, dass die Kühlung wohl seeehr knapp bemesssen ist (97°C CPU-Temp bei 100% Vollast ...  ). Allerdings habe ich mir dann gesagt: "Du nutzt das Gerät eigentlich fast nur zum Arbeiten; und wenn doch mal gezoggt wird - z.B. mit ein paar Freunden - dann ist das 1.) keine 100% Vollast und 2.) muss das halt auch mal sein 
Darüber hinaus gibts ja dort vielleicht auch ne möglichkeit 2 Kerne im BIOS zu deaktivieren.

Und ansonsten gibts in der Preisklasse um 1000€ immer noch kein Gerät ohne irgendeinen erheblichen Mangel (meine subjektive Meinung).
Entweder ist die Temperatur sehr hoch (ASUS N56VZ) oder es gibt Probleme mit der Tastatur (Schenker) oder du hast kein mattes Display (Lenovo Y580) oder das Teil ist viel zu klobig (Medion Erazer) oder die Akkulaufzeit ist miserabel (MSI-Geräte) ............ 
Immerhin habe ich jetzt aber schonmal ein Uni-Notebook und bin damit auch mehr als zufrieden; da hat Lenovo im Vergleich zum Vorgänger echt gearbeitet.

PS: Ebenfalls schön zu wissen, dass man nicht der einzige Dröppeltyp ist, der einfach nicht weiterkommt xD


----------



## Malcorium (30. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Liebe Gemeinde, 

jetzt melde ich mich mal wieder zu Wort ich wie man dem Thread verfolgt bin ich auf der suche nach einem Laptop zwei Stück zähle ich dort zu meinen Favoriten ASUSN56VZ und das SCHENKER P502 jetzt habe ich noch ein ASUS G55W entdeckt was haltet Ihr denn davon habt einer von euch Erfahrung mit einer der drei Notebooks schon machen können?
Würde mich da über ein Kurzen Bericht freuen


----------



## fadade (30. Oktober 2012)

Habe ich auch schon gesehen, leistungsmäßig und qualitätsmäßig sicherlich ein abolutes Top-Gerät, aber mir persönlich leider ~300€ zu teuer und mit einer nicht so tollen Akkulaufzeit ausgestattet 
Wenn du darüber hinwegsehen kannst, ist es auf jeden Fall besser als das N56VZ und P502


----------

